# FreeBSD not booting after install



## futna (Mar 27, 2012)

Installed the amd64 ISO to an Intel xeon server today and everything goes fine up until the installation is finished and the server rebooted. The drive it was installed on is just skipped over and goes to PXE, the last portion of the defined boot sequence.

*I* also noted that the names of the discs showcased on the freebsd FreeBSD installation guide (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html) are named ada0, ada1, etc. Whereas my drives are listed as mfid0, mfid1, etc. Could this be an issue?

The disk *I'm* trying to install on is a RAID1 array.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2012)

futna said:
			
		

> *I* also noted that the names of the discs showcased on the freebsd FreeBSD installation guide (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html) are named ada0, ada1, etc. Whereas my drives are listed as mfid0, mfid1, etc. Could this be an issue?


That shouldn't be an issue at all.

Try booting the install and choose the fixit option. Are the drives recognized there?

It might be missing the bootloader.

`# fdisk -B -b /boot/boot0 mfid0`


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 28, 2012)

Careful with fdisk, it will not be good for a GPT disk.

FreeBSD ought to only see mfid0, the array that has been set up on the disk controller, rather than the individual disks.


----------

